
Sorry, Linux. Kubernetes is now the OS that matters - mpweiher
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3322120/kubernetes/sorry-linux-kubernetes-is-now-the-os-that-matters.html
======
true_tuna
Wat. Kubernetes is not an OS. It’s an orchestration system. It orchestrates
docker containers which run... Linux. This article was vomited out by someone
without even the most basic understanding of what they are talking about. Or
maybe I am missing the joke? Is this a deliberately absurd article?

~~~
refulgentis
It's an somewhat provactive when stated that shortly as a thesis, but the
thrust is Kubernetes has significant more value as an _economic concern_, not
as a _system critical engineering component_ like the HN comments are taking
it.

With the evidence cited, it is a powerful argument

------
throwaway5250
Something tells me Linux guys/gals will still be the ones getting calls when
the Kubernetes instance explodes.

~~~
tech_tuna
Something tells me we'll all stop hearing about Kubernetes someday but we'll
still be talking about Linux.s

------
sneakernets
I'm impressed. This article reads like a successful troll post during the
golden era of Slashdot.

------
jammygit
Holy popups on that site. There was a thick "want more InfoWorld" banner in
the center of the page for most of the visit.

------
halfastack
I've seen this statement many times... But does Kubernetes run on hardware
natively? Of course not. Does Kubernetes not use containers, which in turn use
some kind of linux bootfs? Is Linux not more important than ever, since we now
put Kubernetes into OpenStack to spawn thousands of containers..?

"Kubernetes is the new $X" generates a lot of clicks I guess...

~~~
gyoza
Remember how Docker was the replacement of everything... 6 months ago? :)

~~~
sneakernets
People have been saying that since 2014 at the least. We're still waiting.

------
sideshowmel
Kubernetes and Serverless...no hardware required :D

~~~
buttholesurfer
It just runs in the clouds!!!

------
mangatmodi
This site is cancer, after clicking 5 popups, I was asked to sign in to read
the full article.

------
akitzmiller
Thank you all for giving this article the treatment it deserves.

